# Having problems with AMNPS



## tank (Nov 13, 2011)

I am not sure if this is the right section to post this so if not please move.  Anyways I have been having problems with my AMNPS getting to hot and the pellets all start to smoke.  This time around I place the AMNPS on top of a fire brick.  This worked well for 2 hours then the brick got to hot and all the pellets started to smoke.  Anyways I am running out of ideas so I wanted to post some pictures and see if someone else had some ideas.  I have a vertical propane smoker as you can see.  Thanks in advance.  I want to get this working well.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 13, 2011)

You are too close to the heat source. You need to move it up onto a shelf and not sit right on top of the flame.


----------



## jak757 (Nov 13, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> You are too close to the heat source. You need to move it up onto a shelf and not sit right on top of the flame.




In looking at the pictures I was thinking the same thing.  Move it up a rack and see what happens.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep, what scar said!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree, too much heat and too close to the flame

Try placing the AMNPS in a pan, on top the fire brick

This would deflect more heat around the AMNPS

Do you have another firebrick?

Try placing (2) firebricks under your AMNPS.  This would also deflect more heat

Todd


----------



## tank (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I knew I was to close to the flame but I wanted to try to keep it as low as possible so I could conserve space.  Overall my smoker isn't that big especially when smoking 3-4 racks of spares.  The aluminum disposable pan is what I usually use for water and to catch drippings.  I just wanted to see if someone maybe had a new idea on how to keep it low but have it still work.  I know people use this in other vertical propane smokers so I wanted to see if someone had a great idea that I wasn't thinking of.  Todd do you think if I put it in a pan that the amnps will still get enough air or it shouldn't be a problem?  I do have another firebrick and might try that but those things are so heavy.  I am not sure if I want to trust that pan to hold two.  Anyways if someone has another idea please let me know.  I am still thinking about this and hopefully can come up with something.  Thanks again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm thinking Air is a better insulator than Metal or Brick, even two bricks will heat up eventually and ignite the Amnps. Try raising the Amnps up off the pan it's in, 3-4 inches,  with a  Roasting Rack that will fit in chip pan, or maybe just a Bakers cooling rack layed across the chip pan, it will give at least 1 1/2" of clearance...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2011)

How much room is between the flame & the left interior wall?

Enough to get the AMNPS in there, with a piece of metal standing up between the two???

Probably not, but just an idea, since heat rises.

Bear


----------



## tank (Nov 14, 2011)

There isn't enough room for that.  What I have been thinking about is putting the brick on its side then putting the lid from the original wood box from the brick to the rail on the side.  Then simply put the amnps on that.  Again not sure if it would get to hot but I that is all I can think of right now.
 


Bearcarver said:


> How much room is between the flame & the left interior wall?
> 
> Enough to get the AMNPS in there, with a piece of metal standing up between the two???
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> There isn't enough room for that.  What I have been thinking about is putting the brick on its side then putting the lid from the original wood box from the brick to the rail on the side.  Then simply put the amnps on that.  Again not sure if it would get to hot but I that is all I can think of right now.




Another idea would be a PITA, but might work !!!

Since it took the brick two hours to get too hot, you could use two bricks, and change bricks every hour?!?!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 14, 2011)

Tank

There's so much radiant heat that close to the flame

Try filling the pan with sand.  This may be enough mass to deflect the radiant heat.

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 14, 2011)

Since the AMNPS is perforated how about creating some "hooks" and hang it from the first rack if you can't find another solution. I am thinking even some paperclips unfolded might work


----------



## tank (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Scarbelly.  This is the type of thing I was looking for.  Something outside of the box that I couldn't think of.  I will think about this and see if I can "rig something up.
 


Scarbelly said:


> Since the AMNPS is perforated how about creating some "hooks" and hang it from the first rack if you can't find another solution. I am thinking even some paperclips unfolded might work


----------



## tank (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Todd another good idea.  Todd how are people with a GOSM not having the same problems that I am running into?


TJohnson said:


> Tank
> 
> There's so much radiant heat that close to the flame
> 
> ...


----------



## tank (Nov 15, 2011)

If I went with this approach I would just go back to chunks since I can get about 1.5 hours-2 hours of smoke with chunks.
 


Bearcarver said:


> Another idea would be a PITA, but might work !!!
> 
> Since it took the brick two hours to get too hot, you could use two bricks, and change bricks every hour?!?!
> 
> Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Since the AMNPS is perforated how about creating some "hooks" and hang it from the first rack if you can't find another solution. I am thinking even some paperclips unfolded might work


Hey Gary...What a Great idea!...Pretty good for a RETIRED guy, they say your Brain among other things, goes SOFT after Retirement...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah ditto with everyone else. Get it further away from the heat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2011)

Tank said:


> Thanks Scarbelly.  This is the type of thing I was looking for.   Something outside of the box that I couldn't think of.  I will think about this and see if I can "rig something up.


You got the right guy there Tank.

Every once in awhile Mrs Scarbelly lets him out of the box---You caught him at just the right time!!!

Great idea there Gary!!!

New model----"HAMNPS"  ( Hanging-A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker )  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2011)

It is a good idea Gary & would make it easy to position the AMNPS anywhere in the smoker.

Boy you guys come up with some good stuff.


----------



## smoken yankee (Nov 21, 2011)

scarbelly has a good idea for hanging your AMNPS, but wouldn't use paper clips, instead cut some lengths from a wire coat hanger in different lengths so you can judge how far your from the heat source, just my two cents. Larry


----------



## tank (Nov 21, 2011)

Well Scarbelly it was a good idea.  I suspended a cooling rack underneath my waterpan using paperclips and sat the amnps on it.  I lit it from both ends and had 4.5 hours of nice smoke.  This is closer to what I was expecting.  I left the original chip pan in place and didn't add a brick or sand to it.  Adding either of these might help but I am not sure if I really could get much more than 4.5 hours from both ends.  I will try to take a picture here in the next day or two and post it in cast others are having the same problem.  I am planning on getting to lowes to buy some hooks to replace the paper clips.  Thanks again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2011)

That's Great Tank----Scarbelly to the rescue !!!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 21, 2011)

Tank said:


> Well Scarbelly it was a good idea.  I suspended a cooling rack underneath my waterpan using paperclips and sat the amnps on it.  I lit it from both ends and had 4.5 hours of nice smoke.  This is closer to what I was expecting.  I left the original chip pan in place and didn't add a brick or sand to it.  Adding either of these might help but I am not sure if I really could get much more than 4.5 hours from both ends.  I will try to take a picture here in the next day or two and post it in cast others are having the same problem.  I am planning on getting to lowes to buy some hooks to replace the paper clips.  Thanks again.


Glad it worked for you. My thought on the paperclips was to use the big ones and use the smaller bend on the AMNPS which would allow the bigger end to slip over the ribs on the shelf and still be flexible enough to move in or out to adjust for the width difference but looks like you got it figured out on your own. Nice job -


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2011)

I spoke with my Attorney today, and he's now including the "Paper Clip Hangers" into my patent, and you all are now infringing on my patent.

Letters will be arriving soon.

LMFAO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





TJ


----------



## backyardsmoker (Nov 25, 2011)

Tank,

I've got the same smoker and am having the same results.

I too tried placing the AMNPS on top of 2 fire bricks in the chip pan.

(I first tried just placing the AMNPS inside the chip pan-the pellets caught fire very quickly)

Here's a link that shows my setup in one of the pictures:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...rd-wasnt-stuffed-but-i-sure-am-lots-of-q-view

I was trying to keep the water pan where it is-but can I switch the chip pan and water pan locations? Since I'm using the AMNPS-I don;t need the chips pan close to the flame.

If I switch the places-I imagine the water will boil away extremely fast, though!

thanks,

Ken


----------

